# 2 Watches In Need Of Repair



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all, I have a couple of watches in need of attention. The first is a Sicura Cardinal Rallye GT which has a loose balance:



















The second is a Tisot Seastar, this watch will wind about 5 turns then you can feel the mainspring letting go:



















Slowly but surely I am becoming a more skilled watch tinkerer (mainly due to the info on this site) but these watches are beyond my current ability. I was hoping that some one on this site could repair them, or recommend a good repairer.

Many thanks, Pete.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

not sure what you mean by 'loose balance'  , tho it sounds like the tissots mainspring is slipping from its arbour hook.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info. The sicura's balance wheel just sort of jangles about, as if it has come out of its pivot point. I have tried previously to repair a balance wheel and it didn't go well. I think this Sicura will have a decent amount of value when I have restored it and had the movement repaired, so I don't think I'll be "having a go" at this one.

As for the Tissot, I'm not going to attempt any sort of repair on it. It was handed down through 2 generations of my family and holds too much sentimental value. I'd never forgive myself if I caused permenent damage to it. I really just need some one who can repair these watches.

I don't want to just pluck some one out of the yellow pages and was hoping to get a recommendation. I had a recommendation last year to fix my Hamilton Electric, Paul A.K.A. "Silver Hawk" did a fantastic job :thumbup: . Shame he is more of an electric watch man.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what about roy?

:rltb:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Why not contact our host, Roy? I believe that he is once more taking on repair work.

Rob


----------



## Marc H (Aug 8, 2010)

It sounds to me as though the balance staff on the Sicura is broken. It looks like it is not a shock protected balance so this is quite possible. The easiest fix would be to replace the balance complete if you can find one (or a suitable donor watch), if not then the balance staff will need to be replaced.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

out of interest - why are you calling the first watch a 'sicura' ? i cant see any reference to sicura in the photos you have posted, to me its just one of the lost watch brands labled cardinal.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not sure why it is branded Cardinal. It has a Sicura CAL18 23 jewel movement and has Sicura stamped on the back. If you have a look at this:

http://www.antiquewatchcouk.com/watchesforsale/sicurarallyedivers3.htm

It is identical to my watch (apart from the Sicura logo). I have seen one marked with "Cardinal" in large letters with "Sicura" in smaller letters beneath. Also, I've seen reference to the TV show "the Champions", the watch was made famous by this show apparantly. I still have more research to do on this one..........


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the movment is an EB caliber (its under the balance) - sicura never made there own movments afaik , i have one cardinal branded diver -notihng to do with sicura and uses the same movment , i have seen many watches using the same parts but with differnt branding (and also interchanged) , my thought was that they might have been old sicura stock that was purchsed by another compnay and just re branded, it happens alot with old stock


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

So is the "Sicura" Rallye GT not a Sicura?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

peteslag said:


> So is the "Sicura" Rallye GT not a Sicura?


yes, if it has sicura on the dial , other than that whoever bought the defunct parts from sicura had cardinal printed on the dial ,this makes the watch rebranded sicura stock.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Even though it has Sicura Rallye GT bezels, lens, face, hands, movement, case and case back it isn't a Sicura. Sounds a bit like Trigger's broom!

I think for the sake of my own sanity, I'm going to think of it as a Sicura. I'm suprised Sicura allowed this to happen, especially as it has their name stamped on the case back.

Thanks very much for the info Pugster, I really like finding out about the history of my watches. This one is definately a keeper regardless of who put it together, it looks great on the wrist.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

not sure what you mean by 'triggers broom' , not heard that before , the only thing thats sicura is the caseback , everything else is generic , as i said sicura did not make there own movements -its a standard EB caliber - n/m forget it i give up, we can call it sicura if you want


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Trigger's Broom - in the comedy show "Only Fools and Horses" the character "Trigger" had a Broom which had lasted him 25 years " only had three new heads and five new handles" :lol:

Other reapairer to try If Uncle Roy can't help = Steve Burrage at "Rytetime" - just google "Rytetime" for more info, or Chris Heale at Cheal Watchmakers = both recommended by forum members HTH :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pugster is of course right, most of the small brands used bought in parts from various suppliers, thats why you get many watches of the period that look the same except for the name on the dial, as has been said, they are not Sicura hands etc but generic ones that Sicura used as well.....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I have a Carronade Bullhead chrono in gilt that was, I thought very Sicura-ish on the case back..










Case back..(doesn't mention Sicura though!)...










Well!! Blow me, when I removed the back, it says Sicura SA (even though it's a Valjeoux cal 7734 movement :bored: )










I wouldn't have thought that ETA (Valjeoux) would have been happy about having the lowly Sicura name associated with their movements!!

I have a vague recollection that Sicura was something to do with Breitling, can anyone elighten me please??

Cheers, John


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sicura brought out brietling in the 70's (i think it was 70's) , thats the tie-in , we need a sticky here 

if you have a sicura watch you do not own a brietling or a watch that has brietling quality parts (most sicura use cheap pin pallet movments)

you will however be able to sell it to some muppet who doesnt know any better on fleabay for about 100 quid just by putting 'breitling' in the title

*looks like an omega bullhead to me john , i'd go with that instead of sicura if anyone asks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In 1979 Breitling ceased trading and the name was bought by Sicura (Ernst Schneider) and reregistered it as MONTRES BREITLING S.A. and carried on production, The old stock was sold off and O+W and Sinn bought the parts and thats why you see old Breitling designs badged as Sinn and O+W of this period....

So although you see all the Ebay ads claiming Sicura / Breitling the link is tenuous and there is not really a comparison between the watches, only the parent company was the same...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont forget the 70s were a very difficult and turbulant time for mechanical Swiss watches / firms, the quartz revolution was in full swing and makers were falling by the wayside left right and centre, I bet truck loads of parts were being bought, sold, swapped all over the place.....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks lads

It needed clearing up (I can remember now that my cabbage has been jogged :blush2: )

I do however have an old Breitling (not the bullhead obviously  )

It's strange that the Carronade should have the movement signed as Sicura as I didn't think the two companies were related!!

My owld Breitling :yes:










Puggie- your avater cracks me up!!!

That poor puss really went for it and only failed by the widest of margins :rofl:

Cheers, John


----------

